# Internet sur iBook G3 Mac OS 9.2



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un pote qui a un iBook G3 800Mhz avec Mac OS 9.2 je crois.
Et il souhaite le connecté a internet, je l'ai branché au modem via ethernet, mais ça ne marche toujours pas...(en meme temps, j'ai rien touché au niveau de la configuration)
Savez vous comment faire??

Merci d'avance!

A+


----------



## skydream (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi comme type de modem c'est un routeur? Essaye de voir si tu as bien mis un cable ethernet plat et non croisé (RJ45 croisé) je crois que ça ne marche pas si c'est un croisé mais pas sur à 100%. Si le modem (routeur?) a une interface de configuration essaye d'aller voir et de reporter sur ta configuration résau.
Sinon je pense que ce serait une bonne chose de passer cet ibook sous mac os X il le mérite (c'est mon avis) il a combien de ram? 
Bonne chance


----------



## ppierre (24 Janvier 2006)

Sur OS 9, pour accéder à internet c'est assez simple. Si la connexion est en DHCP (ça doit être marqué quelquepart dans les infos du modem ou du fournisseur d'accès, et c'est la solution la plus probable),

Tableau de Bord -> TCP/IP
Se connecter à Internet via: Ethernet
Puis il faut sélectionner DHCP dans un menu déroulant. C'est de mémoire mais je pense que c'est tout. Vérifie cependant que la loupiote de la prise du modem signale que ton mac est branché.


----------

